# Any coaches around SE MN??



## mightybaron (Dec 18, 2002)

If I remember where wanamingo is you are not that far from Waseca. There are some good guys that shoot there a lot that can prolly get you started in the right direction. Also you can call John Carlson in Lake Mills ,Ia he is good also and is an actual coach. He is the guy that taught Mike Anderson that shoots for Mathews and he has won Vegas and some other big turnies. John is a hoyt dealer so if you go to the hoyt website and look for a dealer in Lake Mills he should show up. Good luck


----------



## DitchTiger (Nov 7, 2009)

mightybaron said:


> If I remember where wanamingo is you are not that far from Waseca. There are some good guys that shoot there a lot that can prolly get you started in the right direction. Also you can call John Carlson in Lake Mills ,Ia he is good also and is an actual coach. He is the guy that taught Mike Anderson that shoots for Mathews and he has won Vegas and some other big turnies. John is a hoyt dealer so if you go to the hoyt website and look for a dealer in Lake Mills he should show up. Good luck


Thanks! That's probably a good start.


----------



## mightybaron (Dec 18, 2002)

John is very good and a heck of a nice guy you wont find someone that is nicer.


----------



## golf assassin (Feb 19, 2009)

call Eric at Hi Five archery in Stillwater he can help you find someone.


----------



## DitchTiger (Nov 7, 2009)

golf assassin said:


> call Eric at Hi Five archery in Stillwater he can help you find someone.


Thanks for the input.


----------

